# Trolley line/city



## penlu (Dec 9, 2010)

OK, I've been chewing on this for months. Trying to lay out the "city" with the trolley line. 

Space is basically 58" by 60" from edge of cork ballast to edge of cork ballast on the lines already laid. Chunks of cardboard etc are footprints of building kits not yet assembled. 

My wonderful little powered trolley will handle 15" radius, but the unpowered trolley cars (cheap) won't take anything less than 18", and I'd like to hook one to the powered as a trailer. 

Needs to be pretty simple, a single loop? How much space do I need realistically for a "street?" 

Layout theme is tourist railroad! A mix of modern and old time buildings, mostly steam locos and vintage rolling stock. Kinda like the D&RG Durango/Silverton.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Penny,

More questions than answers on my end, I'm afraid ...

Where does the mainline go on the bottom/right of your 3rd pic? Are you planning on building directly on the ply/board, or might you consider building up on foam with some topagraphy contours? If the latter (hint, hint!), I think your little tourist town would look great with a small river flowing through/near it, with a small trestle bridge on your trolley line. Something to break the basic flat-loop look.

Your little tourist main street reminds me of the real-life one at Clark's Trading Post in NH:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nostri-imago/2877777326/

Maybe some ideas from that?

TJ


----------



## penlu (Dec 9, 2010)

THANKS!! It goes out to another little town. The second line is an industrial loop. I'll have a third line that is the mountain loop that goes to an old Western Mining town and thru farm/ranch country. 

No I'm not going to do flat on the plywood. Needs lots of landscaping/contouring! Just in the very beginning stages, only been working on it since October.

City looks a lot like Florence, Co where I live! Even have the old RR Station still here!


----------



## penlu (Dec 9, 2010)

Doesn't anybody have any ideas on this one?


----------

